# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  میزان حقوق یک برنامه نویس در تهران ؟؟

## hzajkani

با سلام خدمت دوستان. 

شهرستان هستم ولی برای کار کردن برنامم اینه که بیام تهران . 

تازه شروع کردم HTML و CSS خوندن . 

بعد اینا یه هفت هشت ماهی میخام وقت بزارم یه زبان برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرم. 

دوراه پیش رو دارم برای یاد گیری برنامه نویسی یا برم سمت جاوا و برسم به حد J2EE یا برم سمت PHP 

(سمت دات نت نمی خام برم، اگرچه شاید تو ایران خوب باشه)

و اینکه اگه PHP بخونم پروژه های طراحی سایت می تونم بگیرم بیرون علاوه بر اینکه جایی ثابت استخدام میشم. 

ولی اگه جاوا بخونم صرفا فقط باید جایی استخدام بشم و پروژه های طراحی سایت اینا بیرون نمی تونم بگیرم ولی احساس میکنم برنامه نویس جاوا بیشتر میگیره تا php 

و بفرمایید که حداقل حقوق یک برنامه نویس تازه کار تو جفتش جاوا یا PHP چقدر هست ؟؟ 

ممنون میشم نظراتتون رو بگین تا دیدگاه درست تری پیدا کنم نسبت ب شرایط کاری برنامه نویسی در تهران.

----------


## hzajkani

و همچنین شرایط کاری چیزایی که باید یاد بگیرمو و زمانی که صرف کنم رو بگید . ممنون

----------


## Bahmany

حقوق یه چیزی بین 2 تا 6 میلیونه

----------


## fjm11100

دوست گرامی بعنوان کسی که 13 سال توی این حرفه استخوان ترکونده چند نکته را از من بپذیر

برنامه نویسی شغلیه مثل فوتبال اما با درامد خیلی کمتر یعنی اینکه محدودیت سن داره شما در بهترین حالت تا سن 35 تا 36 سالگی شانس استخدام شدن در جایی داری. یعنی اگر خدای ناکرده در 35 سالگی کارتو از دست بدی پیدا کردن کار برای اون سن سخت میشه دلیلش هم تصور نادرستی که در ایران هست که میگن طرف مخش نمیکشه و یادگیری و تمرکز ذهنیش میاد پایین و اینکه حتما باید بعد یک سنی همه بشن مدیر!

برای همین شما باید سمتی بری که ثبات بهتری داره یا توش بهتر میتونی اسم در کنی و این سمت سمتی است که افراد کمتری به اون تمایل نشان می دهند و توش متخصص کمه. مواردی مثل .net یا php درسته که بازار اشتغال وسیع تری دارن اما رنج حقوقی کمتری دارن و اون جایگاه مطمئن به شما نمیدهند دلیلش هم اقبال عمومی گسترده اونهاست. اما مواردی مثل جاوا یا دیتابیس چون در ابتدا کمی سخت هستند و منابع کمتری براشون هست و کمتر هم بازار کار در ایران دارند از جمله مواردی هستند که میتونن ثبات و امنیت شغلی براتون ایجاد بکنن و سطح درامد بالاتری هم دارند مثلا شخصا فردی را میشناسم که با jdeveloper و فریم ورک های اوراکل مثل ADF کار میکنه و از این بانک به اون بانک ساعتی میره کار راه میندازه

اما رنج حقوق بستگی به توانایی فرد از نظر علمی و پرزنت کردن خودش داره و کمی هم شانس برای پیدا کردن جای خوب چون برنامه نویس هست با 3 سال تجربه 1.5 میگیره یا حتی وزارت کاری! و کسی هم هست تا 3 یا 3.5 میگیره اما مقدار مناسب که عموما در این حد است اینطوره:

دات نت و php از 1 تا 3 سال سابقه حدود 1.5 تا 2 تومن
دات نت Backend که دیتابیس هم بلد باشه یا برنامه نویس frontend که چند تا فریم ورک بلد باشه تا 5 سال سابقه حدود 2.5 تا 3 تومن
برنامه نویس جاوا با 5 سال سابقه یا دات نت با 7-8 سال سابقه 3.5 تا 4 تومن

بیشتر از این هم هست که بستگی به موقعیت شانس و پارتی و یا تخصص خیلی بالا داره

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

نتایج تجمیعی نظرسنجی گسترده وضعیت زندگی، شغلی، حقوقی و علاقمندی‌های برنامه‌نویسان ایران

دریافت فایل

----------


## hzajkani

> دوست گرامی بعنوان کسی که 13 سال توی این حرفه استخوان ترکونده چند نکته را از من بپذیر
> 
> برنامه نویسی شغلیه مثل فوتبال اما با درامد خیلی کمتر یعنی اینکه محدودیت سن داره شما در بهترین حالت تا سن 35 تا 36 سالگی شانس استخدام شدن در جایی داری. یعنی اگر خدای ناکرده در 35 سالگی کارتو از دست بدی پیدا کردن کار برای اون سن سخت میشه دلیلش هم تصور نادرستی که در ایران هست که میگن طرف مخش نمیکشه و یادگیری و تمرکز ذهنیش میاد پایین و اینکه حتما باید بعد یک سنی همه بشن مدیر!
> 
> برای همین شما باید سمتی بری که ثبات بهتری داره یا توش بهتر میتونی اسم در کنی و این سمت سمتی است که افراد کمتری به اون تمایل نشان می دهند و توش متخصص کمه. مواردی مثل .net یا php درسته که بازار اشتغال وسیع تری دارن اما رنج حقوقی کمتری دارن و اون جایگاه مطمئن به شما نمیدهند دلیلش هم اقبال عمومی گسترده اونهاست. اما مواردی مثل جاوا یا دیتابیس چون در ابتدا کمی سخت هستند و منابع کمتری براشون هست و کمتر هم بازار کار در ایران دارند از جمله مواردی هستند که میتونن ثبات و امنیت شغلی براتون ایجاد بکنن و سطح درامد بالاتری هم دارند مثلا شخصا فردی را میشناسم که با jdeveloper و فریم ورک های اوراکل مثل ADF کار میکنه و از این بانک به اون بانک ساعتی میره کار راه میندازه
> 
> اما رنج حقوق بستگی به توانایی فرد از نظر علمی و پرزنت کردن خودش داره و کمی هم شانس برای پیدا کردن جای خوب چون برنامه نویس هست با 3 سال تجربه 1.5 میگیره یا حتی وزارت کاری! و کسی هم هست تا 3 یا 3.5 میگیره اما مقدار مناسب که عموما در این حد است اینطوره:
> 
> دات نت و php از 1 تا 3 سال سابقه حدود 1.5 تا 2 تومن
> ...





> نتایج تجمیعی نظرسنجی گسترده وضعیت زندگی، شغلی، حقوقی و علاقمندی‌های برنامه‌نویسان ایران
> 
> دریافت فایل





> حقوق یه چیزی بین 2 تا 6 میلیونه


باتشکر فراوان از شما دوستان عزیز 

با توجه به اینکه تنها میخام یک زبان برنامه نویسی خوب یاد بگیرم. و بیشتر به وب علاقه مندم ولی بدم هم نمی یاد اندروید هم کار کنم ، از طرفی هم دوست دارم پروژه های کوچک دوستان برای طراحی سایت را هم انجام بدهم که کمک خرجی بشه برام به نظرتون برم سمت JEE یا PHP  ؟؟ با تشکر فراوان از وقتی که می زارید . ممنونم.

----------


## hzajkani

آیا با JEE هم میشه مثلا یه سایت کوچیک و شخصی زد ؟؟؟ یا انقدر پیچیده هست که صرفا برای سازمان های بزرگ استفاده میشه ؟؟ یعنی با JEE هم می تونم طراحی سایت کنم و به صورت فری لنسری کار کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## fjm11100

با Java هم میشه سایت زد و فریمورکهای خوبی هم وجود داره اما معمولا کسی باهاش سایت نمیزنه و بیشتر تو وب اپلیکیشن ها کاربرد داره چون قدرت زیاد ولی در عین حال پیچیدگی خودش را داره البته اگه جاوا یاد بگیرید بدرد اندروید هم میخوره. در مجموع با توجه به علاقه مندی تون برید دنبال PHP بهتره

----------

